# Installing Tripwire - no post-install setup?



## Eponymous (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi,

I'm new to FreeBSD and I'm currently trying to install Tripwire on 10.3.

I've managed to install the package using pkg-install(8) but the problem I've got is there is no twcfg.txt in /usr/local/etc/tripwire. The only thing in there is the FreeBSD template policy.

From all the tutorials I've read there should be a post-install script that runs and guides you through setting up the keys and creating the initial config.

Do I need to download the source and manually make this package to get this or am I missing something? Is there some extra command I need to run after install?

Thanks in advance for your help (and patience).


----------

